# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ku ti postoj temat mbi piktorë të huaj?

## E=mc²

Doja nje pergjigje nga stafi i ForumiShqiptar. Hapa nje teme tek Arti per nje nga piktoret me te njohur bote "Pierre-Auguste Renoir". Po lexoja temat dhe nuk pash te kishte materiale per piktore te njohur dhe mendova te hapja nje teme te till, nuk e di ne kam zgjedhur vendin e gabuar apo ate ideal. Do doja nje pergjigje nese mund te vazhdoje te sjell material per ate teme apo ta le me kaq se jam ne vendin e gabuar dhe te me transferoni temen ne vendin e caktuar.

----------


## Pratolini

Faktikisht ne forum nuk ekziston nje vend i dedikuar posacerisht per artin boteror ( duke perjashtuar muziken dhe letersine ) keshtu qe nuk ke faj qe je i paqarte. Materialin mund ta sjellesh te gjithe tek nen-forumi i Artit Shqiptar dhe pastaj do shohim me anetaret e tjere te stafit nese eshte vendi i pershtatshem apo duhet krijuar nje pjese posacerisht per artin e huaj.

Pratolini

----------


## E=mc²

> Faktikisht ne forum nuk ekziston nje vend i dedikuar posacerisht per artin boteror ( duke perjashtuar muziken dhe letersine ) keshtu qe nuk ke faj qe je i paqarte. Materialin mund ta sjellesh te gjithe tek nen-forumi i Artit Shqiptar dhe pastaj do shohim me anetaret e tjere te stafit nese eshte vendi i pershtatshem apo duhet krijuar nje pjese posacerisht per artin e huaj.
> 
> Pratolini


Ju faleminderit per pergjigjen, une e bera fakt te kryer, dhe nese do levizte tema do kisha mundesi te merej veshe. Po me shum u shtyva te dija dicka qe ja vlen te vazhdoje te sjell informacione per kete artist apo te ndaloje me kaq. Pasi nuk dua qe te me shkoje mundi kot, dua qe te kete nje mbeshtetje fillestare dhe me pas te behet si eshte me mire (per kete nuk me vjen keq, pasi une u mundova te jepja me te miren e mundshme).

Gjithe sesi shpresoje qe te krijohet mundesia per nje seksion te ri ku te kemi mundesi te sjellim ato materiale qe i kemi ne arkivat personale dhe te japim nje kontribut fare te vogel dhe per komunitet e Forumit Shqiptar, ku ka dhe njerez qe e dashurojne artin boteror.

Ju uroje te kaloni sa me mire.

----------

